# Sump Pump Installation



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I got this call the other day, I wish I had taken a before picture, the last plumber that installed it couldn't locate a pump with a 50' cord, so he had put a junction box inside the pit, I cut it out, drove 45 minutes to pick up the proper pump and pulled 47' of new cord to a junction box on a wall.

When I opened the box, it was full of water, could have killed someone. There was also a rubber 1/4 bend on it. and pvc adpaters with abs fittings. It would have made a great before picture.

This is the after, the proper install, no junction box below flood level.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice job, as a pump man myself, I like it


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Nice job, as a pump man myself, I like it


 

Pump Man.....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: sounds kinda dirty


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Pump Man.....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: sounds kinda dirty


Oh yea , could be PM me for the dirty part.....j/k :laughing:

Oh wait, crap off topic again ,......sorry :yes:, oh wait I said crap, so thats kinda on topic .....ah who knows, either way yea nice job

and yea going back to the original post, some people are just slobs , but there poor workmanship becomes our profit.

Oh hey , that would be a cool bumper sticker, 

"Your poor workmanship , becomes my profit "

Ahh who knows


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

good job:thumbsup:


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

whats the brand on the pump?


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a clean job to me, nice work!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> whats the brand on the pump?


 
the pump is zoeller and the check valve is also zoeller. the best pump on the market in my book. :yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nice. no shut off valve up stream of the check valve? it makes it a little easier when servicing rather than having all that extra poop water come down on you. 








paul


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> nice. no shut off valve up stream of the check valve? it makes it a little easier when servicing rather than having all that extra poop water come down on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only put iso valves on sewage ejectors, not area drains. I can pump that water to the street no worries, sewage is a bit different:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

true, true. if the pump's fried you can just put the new one in, hook up a trash hose and pump it dry before swaping it all out. 

i think i brain farted and didn't realize this was in a parking lot. i completely missed the grate showing in the first pic. 

as far as zoeller goes, i would agree on them. we had the liberty rep come and talk up their stuff. they sound o.k. but i haven't had any bad luck with zoeller so i think i'll just keep on using them. i love it when the HO says they picked up a pump at home depot, "can you put this one in?" sure, and it comes with a tail light guarantee. :yes:







paul


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice install , Zoeller is all i use too


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the M-53 most of the time . About $450 to replace pump and check .

How 'bout the west coast price ??

Cal


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> I use the M-53 most of the time . About $450 to replace pump and check .
> 
> How 'bout the west coast price ??
> 
> Cal


 

I use only 267 's and up, nothing smaller. And they get a new check valve with everything, clean the pit, etc. the cost is in your pm box:thumbup:


----------



## HALO3 (Jun 7, 2009)

rocksteady, he installed a 1/3HP zoeller sump pump for dewatering. Not a Sewage ejector. But you are correct in reference to a 11/2" ball valve above the check valve.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We have some forced sewer mains here....if you dont put the ballvalve above the check then you will have no way of servicing the pump or the check valve. And if the check goes bad your pump will run forever because the city will be pumping its sewage into your pit!!!! Anybody ever use the meyers sewage grinder pumps? I did a duplex system and the city left their valve off at the street......I fired the pump up and it blew a 2" fernco test cap about 40 ft into the air from the pressure!!! they are very powerful indeed!!!!


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

PlumberGuz said:


> :thumbup:


You must be related to West Coast Plumber... Digging up some old threads


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Cal said:


> I use the M-53 most of the time . About $450 to replace pump and check .
> 
> How 'bout the west coast price ??
> 
> Cal



I'm about 350-400 if pit has no debris. I just disconnect at bottom of check valve and ram a screw driver in the check and let the water fall back into the pit, makes is nice and easy to change check valve


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice old thread...
Some good guys in it...
Miss them...

I prefer the Zoeller BN-53 that comes with a separate tether switch myself...

I don't care much for electronic and diaphragm switches...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

TheMaster said:


> We have some forced sewer mains here....if you dont put the ballvalve above the check then you will have no way of servicing the pump or the check valve. And if the check goes bad your pump will run forever because the city will be pumping its sewage into your pit!!!! Anybody ever use the meyers sewage grinder pumps? I did a duplex system and the city left their valve off at the street......I fired the pump up and it blew a 2" fernco test cap about 40 ft into the air from the pressure!!! they are very powerful indeed!!!!


The Myers is all we use.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> You must be related to West Coast Plumber... Digging up some old threads


I'm thinking Guz is a PZ employee and is reviving old threads due to the lack of activity around here.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Started using " The Beast " wolverine brass sump pump. I think it's excellent ! $500.00 installed


----------

